# What state u all from?



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hoosier by blood aka. Indiana


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

the ****y state off california


----------



## SilentStrike (Mar 5, 2010)

Florida


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

New York. Not the city, upstate


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

from IL


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

Mississippi


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Pennsylvania


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

the show me state! aka missouri


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Way down here in "Is that in the United States?".........New mexico:teeth:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Central Arizona here, born and bread.


----------



## OutlawBiz (Oct 6, 2009)

South Dakota...born and raised! :shade:


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Alberta baby!!!! dont know what your missing! :darkbeer:


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

wisconsin


----------



## MrKeith (Mar 23, 2010)

Arizona


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Remote Alaska.


----------



## ILuvThemMangos (Feb 28, 2010)

Texas:thumbs_up
kinda hot:thumbs_do:shade:


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

Pennsylvania


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Kentucky!


----------



## bohifan (Oct 7, 2009)

Illlinois here


----------



## NDbowhunter31 (Mar 28, 2009)

Out in the sticks of North Dakota.


----------



## lung beater (Jan 16, 2010)

Georgia


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

Alberta


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

hunting_4_life said:


> the show me state! aka missouri


Same here Brother. Im from the big MO that where all the longbeards and limbhangers are from.


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

bdwhitetalhunt said:


> Same here Brother. Im from the big MO that where all the longbeards and limbhangers are from.


right on bro me to.


----------



## mathews95 (Jan 9, 2010)

NW Iowa


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Pennsylvania


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

Ohio


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

born in idaho, moved to AK, and ended up in MN


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

hunter14 said:


> Alberta baby!!!! dont know what your missing! :darkbeer:


Yeah I do. Just messing with you your friend to the south in Montana.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

hoytboy101 said:


> Alberta


where in Alberta?


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

hoytboy101 said:


> Alberta


where in alberta?


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

Michigan:shade:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

hunter14 said:


> where in alberta?


Canada


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm from Leicestershire in England!


----------



## bigredtn (May 28, 2009)

North middle Tennessee here!


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Canada


I know! I live in Alberta. LOL. I was just asking the other guy where in alberta.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Wisconsin!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Florida, the "sunshine state" and that is so true but it can still get really cold down here, because it's a wet cold and not a dry cold.


----------



## 08avenger (Sep 28, 2008)

im the only hillbilly here , man i feel lonely and all by myself


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

08avenger said:


> im the only hillbilly here , man i feel lonely and all by myself


Im from Kentucky. dosent that count for anything? LOL


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

*Or*

Oregon coast:smile:


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

i im from jonesboro arkansas born and raised


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

hunter14 said:


> I know! I live in Alberta. LOL. I was just asking the other guy where in alberta.


Edmonton area


----------



## 08avenger (Sep 28, 2008)

yeah i but im the only West Virginia boy here nd thts depessing


----------



## BOWCOUNTRY13 (Jan 2, 2010)

Mathewsju said:


> Wisconsin!!





bowtechy95 said:


> wisconsin



same here! where you guys at?


----------



## Mach Pro Shoote (Jan 1, 2009)

SW West Virginia lets go mountaineers


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

big buck country of IOWA go Hawks


----------



## cropdustersteve (May 1, 2009)

Arkansas. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PIG SOOIE!


----------



## Hurley64 (Apr 8, 2010)

Iowa, I live in the tall corn state!


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

hoytboy101 said:


> Edmonton area


ah, im calgary area


----------



## nonamebob (Mar 7, 2010)

indiana
wish i was in alaska :BrownBear::BrownBear::moose2:


----------



## dirtstalker (Jan 23, 2010)

Bred, born and raised right here in Southeastern Kentucky.


----------



## hunter 14 (Jan 19, 2010)

Upstate New York.


----------



## Bowhunter110 (Nov 13, 2009)

Live in Oklahoma, hunt mostly in Kansas.


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

Kansas, born and raised here, never lived in any other town either!!


----------



## LIL'RATTLEHEAD (Jan 25, 2010)

Im From Iowa Oh ya lol midwest 

I shoot in Minnesota i pretty much live on the border


----------



## LIL'RATTLEHEAD (Jan 25, 2010)

Hurley64 said:


> Iowa, I live in the tall corn state!


Same here Lol


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

i hail from the magical land of Ale 8, blue grass, and hillbillies better know as good old Kentucky (and yes the sun does shine brite on my old ky home)


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Massachusetts. Lots of deer but horrible herd management to lack there of.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

The last state I wanna be in...


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Arkansas*

ARKANSAS!!! man theres more people from arkansas than i thought


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

hunter14 said:


> I know! I live in Alberta. LOL. I was just asking the other guy where in alberta.


hehe nevermind!!


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

Alabama :teeth:


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWCOUNTRY13 said:


> same here! where you guys at?


We're both in SE wisconsin. About 30-45 min from Milwaukee. Smaller town called West Bend


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

What part of Alabama you from?


Alabama


----------



## chaosboy (Sep 30, 2009)

Baton Rouge, La


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

See the avatar.


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

maryland


----------



## vermin8r (Oct 25, 2009)

New York, the real upstate part,inside the " Blue Line of the Adirondack Park" not 50 miles north of the city like most new yorkers claim is upstate,they are flatlanders.


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

08avenger said:


> yeah i but im the only West Virginia boy here nd thts depessing


Im in WV...Gotta love them Mountineers


----------



## ORarcheryboy (Jan 3, 2010)

Oregon


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

The Cornhusker State.....Nebraska!!


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

From TX


----------



## 08avenger (Sep 28, 2008)

hoytalphamax said:


> Im in WV...Gotta love them Mountineers


Finally i find another one of me nd itll probly be the last lol


----------



## hawaiian-archer (Feb 18, 2009)

Kailua-Kona Hawaii, born and raised.


----------



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

Kentucky. GO CATS!


----------



## jimkd7 (May 17, 2010)

not in wv but from there and heading back for vacation monday


----------



## pearsonshooter2 (Jan 7, 2010)

Buck-Bomb said:


> Alabama :teeth:


What part im about 45 min north of birmingham


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

Own down here in Mississippi on the back roads:shade:


----------



## codykk (May 31, 2010)

Hawaii


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

O-K-L-A-H-O-M-A :thumbs_up


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

Minnesota! the state where the loons are happy:thumbs_up


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

Glendale, Arizona.


----------



## Bchunter3006 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Bc*

British Columbia


----------



## eversboys (Jul 7, 2007)

Louisiana


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

bdwhitetalhunt said:


> Same here Brother. Im from the big MO that where all the longbeards and limbhangers are from.


im from missouri myself what parts are you from


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

TX. Born a HUNTER always will.


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

12ringbuster said:


> im from missouri myself what parts are you from


hey bud ur 145 miles from me actually less lol


----------

